# Hitachi PJTX100



## rumonkey2 (Jul 24, 2006)

Anybody got any experience w/ this one? Seems to be, by far, the least expensive 720p out there w/ lens shift.


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

Interesting find.

Looks like a model that was introduced in 2004
I found this review on it:
http://www.ultimateavmag.com/videoprojectors/1004hitachi/ 
also found some user comments on projectorcentral and they were generally happy with it.

Pricing wise, I think I saw it advertised at $899 less a $100 rebate. - $800 for a 720p projector is nothing to sneeze at!

definately seems like a nice low cost alternative to the current/pricier Sanyo Z5/Espon 400/Panasonic projectors of today.


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

Update - my original post read this as a 12,000: 1 contrast ratio - just re-read the specs, and it's 1,200 to one which is more in line with projectors from a few years ago.

Certainly not bad for a budget projector with a fair amount of placement flexibility!
In that same price range, I'd expect the Mistubishi HD 1000U to look better, but at the expense of placement flexibility and being DLP, a possible rainbow issue.


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

I currently use a Hitachi PJTX100 and purchased it shortly after it was named LCD projector of the year by Secrets. I am using a 40 red color correction lens and have its RGB settings adjusted to match the settings used by Steve Smallcombe as detailed in the Secrets review. Placement flexibility is a big win with this projector.

I have noticed problems with the bulb output decreasing and reducing the contrast now that I've got 1200 hours on it. I am planning to re-calibrate tomorrow night. You'd probably want to re-calibrate every 200 or 300 hours. Although I suspect that's probably the case with many projectors.


----------

